# Portfolio Film



## Lapp (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello, I recently applied to NYU's undergraduate film program. For my portfolio, I sent in a 12 minute film and I was wondering if some of you could evaluate it and honestly tell me if it is good enough to get me accepted (just imagine my grades and extra curricular activities are good enough). 

Also, I know that Tisch doesn't care, but this is my very first film (first script, first time directing, editing, etc.) so if there is anything I can improve on, or if you have any extra advice for my future projects, it would be greatly greatly appreciated. 

I have included the links to my film below. It is cut into 2 parts because the file was originally too large to put up on YouTube. Thanks in advance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2c_blNL04E 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw3InRNzV7c


----------



## Evan (Feb 6, 2007)

this was quite good. i was impressed.


----------



## Lapp (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you. Anyone else?


----------



## NeoVideoRetro (Feb 6, 2007)

I liked it alot dude.  You had some great shots for a first film and the storyline moved very well. I'm assuming they're survivors of a bio/nuclear disaster? Good idea.

The only problem I had with this movie is that it ended a little awkwardly, but that may be credited to the time restrictions NYU has.
(I feel ya, I just submitted a screenplay for NCSA, just 10 pages!)

I think you should redo it some day, put some more wieght on this stranger guy and/or give us more history on what caused them to be all shacked up. 

I think you definitely have a shot with this one.


----------



## NeoVideoRetro (Feb 7, 2007)

oh yeah, if you ever need some help making a movie hit me up.  I'm moving back to my home town in MD this weekend, but I've been living in ATX for 3 years and I'll probably be doing alot of flip-flopping between the two for a while. I'd like to do as much networking and get as much experience as I can.


----------



## Lapp (Feb 7, 2007)

NeoVideoRetro, sounds cool. Next time I'm doing something, I PM you. 

Thanks for the comments. Is there anyone else who would like to leave some comments/feedback/criticism?


----------



## terrain190 (Feb 9, 2007)

i really like it man i hope to produce a film like this. Your acting seems a little monologue. everything seemed staged but nice the whole thing fit together perfectly like a puzzle i like it alot. i am going to use yours as an example to help make mine thanks for the help.


----------



## Lapp (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks terrain190. Is there anybody else who would like to post something about the film? Thanks in advance


----------

